# is Summer pooping often enough?



## Caira (May 27, 2013)

I wonder what your opinion is..Summer is 9 weeks old tommorow and the last two days she's only done two poos a day, one morning and one evening and I worry if its enough, first two days at home she was doing 4 poops a day and now down to two 
she's not massively keen on her kibble (barking heads) either, she will eat her breakfast at 6.30 ish, will completely skip her 11am meal and only have maybe 1/3 - half of her 3pm meal ( I leave it down just in case she will want it later) she will then eat all her dinner at 7pm and that's it. 

Also, I am bit puzzled by the feeding guide on Barking Head packaging - she should be having roughly 150ish grams/day according to the guide but only about 45g a day according to their 15g per kilo "rule".. currently I offer about 30g per each meal time.


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

I think it's quite normal for puppies to eat less when they've just moved in to their new home. If she's eating less it would make sense for her to poo less.

Can't advise on feeding guidelines as I don't use BH, no doubt someone will be along soon with the answer to that.

We would take the food up after around 15 minutes or so if it's not all eaten as leaving it down can encourage grazing which prob isn't what you want in the long term and also makes it harder to predict toilet trips. Removing the bowl also means she is more likely to be hungry and ready for the next meal as well and eat that at the right time then.

Hope this helps!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Contact JoJo! She will help! I'm sure Summer is fine though, maybe she is ready for 3 meals per day? As long as she is gaining weight you shouldn't worry too much. Quite often these little miracle pups just work it out for themselves.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Summer is still settling in to her new home and getting used to eating by herself - up til she same home to you she had all her siblings to compete with... 
I can't help with BH as don't use it, but I'd offer less as a meal at 11, but use the balance as treats to reward sits, poops and pees, giving toys, coming when called etc.
Possible a good idea to make such she is not tired when you offer food
I'm also a don't leave food down/for more than 15 mins.... but then against my dogs are all part pig as they scoff all offered, never leave anything and would always eat more!
Don't worry too much, it is early days.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I was thinking down to three meals too might help.


----------



## Caira (May 27, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Contact JoJo! She will help! I'm sure Summer is fine though, maybe she is ready for 3 meals per day? As long as she is gaining weight you shouldn't worry too much. Quite often these little miracle pups just work it out for themselves.


Ruth I have, I'm awaiting reply, but I know she's busy, so I thought I'd ask here as well as email her, just to see what people think


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Caira said:


> Ruth I have, I'm awaiting reply, but I know she's busy, so I thought I'd ask her as well as email her, just to see what people think


Ah good! Of course you have! Aren't you lucky you've got such a great support from her.. 

Summer will be fine you know! You're doing a fab job


----------



## Caira (May 27, 2013)

thank you Ruth, I love the support, not sure what I would have done without her, I'm constantly sending her emails with millions of questions and bless, JoJo is always there to answer  I really worry that I might over feed or not feed enough etc etc, but I guess it is natural, she is our first ever dog, so I just feel bit out of my comfort zone  

I was trying to weight Summer this morning and my kitchen scales are only up to two kg and my regular scales don't take such a tiny weight, so I had to weight myself and then hop on the scales with Summer  According to the scales she is about 2.75kg, but I'm not sure how accurate it was, I think I will have to invest into some special scales for dogs ( if there is such a thing..)


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

Caira - barney is 8 months now and I take him to our local Kennelgate pet store every Friday to be weighed as they have free pet scales there. I used to feed him barking heads for a while but then switched to raw feeding and it helps me keep an eye on whether I am giving him enough, or too much food. Just a bit if reassurance for me really.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Molly would sometimes skip a meal so I removed one and then she would eat more normally. Some days she would poop 5 times some days 3 it all depends on how much they eat. I wouldn't worry if her poop is not runny. She is still adjusting to her new home so give her a bit of time. I used to weigh Molly on my human scale just as you did and it was pretty accurate just a bit off. When the vet weighed her it was very close


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Hi Petra,
we use Barking Heads and went by the 15g per kilo rule, but found our boys were a little constipated, and ate it in a few seconds as if they'd never been fed, so we now give them a bit extra and that did the trick. Compared to other kibble you do need less of the Barking Heads and I did double-check the quantities as it didn't seem much, but it was right. I think the quality is good (less 'fillers',) so they do tend to have less poops (and they are less smelly too  )

You are doing a great job with Summer, don't forget she is still adjusting.


----------



## Caira (May 27, 2013)

thank you guys, JoJo too reasured me it's completely normal, so I'll try not to worry so much. She's fast asleep next to me on the sofa at the moment and I can't stop staring at her, she's just so cute,awesome and smart and I can't believe how much I love her..  :ilmc:


----------



## SidneyM (Jun 15, 2013)

We put Sid onto BH after a couple of weeks as he refused to eat much before that. I think we stuck to about 60g per day... Maybe she's just having a bit too much and so isn't hungry through the day? Maybe it's worth reducing a bit and seeing how she goes, then adding when you think she needs more? Good luck x


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Boycie is just coming up 12 weeks and is BH on 60 grams a day he eats his food in 3 seconds flat and is constantly looking for more. He is 3.5 kg and does 3 poos a day sometimes only 2. He spends most of his day playing and chasing big sister and I have to enforce rest times. Mentioned to vet when collecting worm tablet he said because he has another dog to play with he is using more energy.
I keep the bag of food in the cupboard under the stairs with our coats. When I went to get my coat the other day he was in there like greased lightening and before I could stop him he was in the bag all I could see were his back legs and wagging tail it was the 6 kg bag just opened goodness knows how much he managed to gobble up. Bag now moved.
I have also noticed Poppy now gulps hers down since we have had him before that she used to eat it all but very ladylike.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Poppy is gobbling all her up before little tyke Boycie starts one hers! Hehe funny little things are little brothers. Pests at times too x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Nina gets 40g BH 3 times per day plus training treats. I just go by her poos (consistency) and a combination of how she feels and what she weighs. I think she gets a little more than she should (according to the guide) but she is on the lean side, although long, she's very fine. Nina is very food orientated and would eat more if she got it, I did increase her quantity slightly because I thought she was feeling a bit thin but her poos weren't right, they became soft, so I went down again and all back to normal. The vet is happy with her weight gain and how she looks and feels so I'm happy with her intake at the minute.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Nina gets 40g BH 3 times per day plus training treats. I just go by her poos (consistency) and a combination of how she feels and what she weighs. I think she gets a little more than she should (according to the guide) but she is on the lean side, although long, she's very fine. Nina is very food orientated and would eat more if she got it, I did increase her quantity slightly because I thought she was feeling a bit thin but her poos weren't right, they became soft, so I went down again and all back to normal. The vet is happy with her weight gain and how she looks and feels so I'm happy with her intake at the minute.


I keep an eye on their poos too. Too hard add a touch more. Too soft cut back. And I try to adjust some based on other treats they may be eating (bully sticks, dog chews). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh Petra, I know I have answered this in email, but 2-3 poos a day is fine, good consistency and size, sorry for that info, also Barking Heads is a quality dried food so a 9 week old puppy will not need large amounts of this. I have Summer's littermate here and she is the same, enjoys her breakfast but next two meals are picked at it, so may be naturally the time to drop down to 3 meals will come soon, but I tend to go but toileting and the puppies weight gain rather than how much is eaten with each meal, they have small tummies and are not a greedy puppies, offer the food and leave down for a while.. always here for you and Summer ... xxx


----------

